# Creating a new aquascape in existing tank



## hudsonpd (22 Oct 2012)

Hi!  

Can somebody help give me their experience and suggest the best way to go about breaking up an existing set up and creating a new aquascape.

Away from inspiration, what are the practicalities of doing this? Has it ever been covered in PKF? It should be, if it hasn't already......!

- I have about 40 small fish (mostly Tetras, a few Corys, Ottos and shrimps). Should I buy a cheap 2nd hand tank and transfer water and fish and some of my plants and wood into this for a day or so? Will they be alright with a heater an no filter for 24-48 hours? Or longer? 

- I am thinking taking a wkd should do it. Get prepared and planned in advance and spend 1st day breaking down tank - catching fish, taking out substrate and cleaning the tank thoroughtly and then 2nd day to create new aquascape with pre-bought plants and new substrate.

- Are there any other alternatives other than buying a cheap 2nd hand tank? I have limited space in living area, unless I steal another room....(!)

what else do I need to consider? Had anyone got a step by step guide to doing this? PKF.....?

Many thanks in advance
Paul


----------



## foxfish (22 Oct 2012)

Why would you not be using a filter - if you have an existing tank then you would want to keep the filter running!
Just buy a B&Q plastic storage container & use 50% of you tank water & 50 tap water at the right temp, just like a water change really. Use your mature filter & heater etc to keep the fish &plants healthy.


----------



## mlgt (22 Oct 2012)

It can be easily done, but needs some planning.

I used a big black bin and caught all the fishes and placed them into the bin along with the filter running inside it so it was constanly circulated.

plants were just put into trays and covered with cling film or kitchen towel to keep moist. 

If you plan to reuse the substrate perhaps give it a gravel clean or if new just use a scoop to remove and then add ferts into the chosen substrate. Having someone who is also a keen fishkeeper/scaper will make things easier


----------



## hudsonpd (22 Oct 2012)

Thats great help - especially the points about B&Q and the trays with cling film.

Foxfish, re filter, that had kind of skipped my mind! So thanks! I was going to clean it out the weekend before and then leave it filled with aquarium water while I made the change, thinking that would keep the bacteria ok, but if I can pursuade the missus to let me leave the vat/extra tank in the living room for 24 hours, I could easily pop the filter inlet/outlet into it. 

I will get negotiating! Re: mlgt - don't think she will help with 'scaping or cleaning though! Its good enough that she understands me now when I talk about 'flow and gas distribution'!!


----------



## oddn0ise (28 Oct 2012)

Hi Paul,

I'm far from a guru but have just gone through exactly the same scenario at the start of September.
Gutted my 10 year old tank and started again. Are you about to, or have you already started your rebuild?

I started with a totally new gravel so it was a new tank set-up and I learnt a lot.

I've created a Journal so check it out and let me know if you need any help.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=23549

Best of luck.


----------



## hudsonpd (29 Oct 2012)

Thanks Oddn0ise, for your comment.

I haven't started yet. I was actually wondering whether I needed to now, as I thought I might be able to gradually overhaul it bit by bit, by uprooting some plants and replanting new ones. Adding new gravel where I wanted to change shape etc.

I've read elsewhere that the substrate helps but isn't critical, and most of the other bits and pieces I can probably do over time without ripping the whole thing up.

I will take a look at your journal though as that will help me.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## hudsonpd (29 Oct 2012)

Oddn0ise,

I've just read the beginning of your journal and had to ask you directly back straight away - with your wealth of experience, do you think I should totally gut it and start again?

Your old tank looked great anyway, so I'm a bit baffled as to why you gutted yours and started again, but I will continue reading to find out more..

Do you have a bubble count on your tank - can you advise me how much CO2 you are putting in? My tank is a little smaller at 200l and I'm struggling to identify the right balance. I'm currently running at 3 bubbles per second. I know every tank is different and it depends on light etc, but some general guide would be useful!

And what are you currently using for flow - do you use spray bars as other have suggested to me?

If you could reply, I'd be grateful. Any further questions I have I will try to post into your journal!

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## oddn0ise (29 Oct 2012)

My previous tank used Pea gravel , the filter was leaking so really felt like a proper clean up and the chance to go more up to date with things. The LEDs and the change to the ADA soil have really been beneficial so far and in general the water is softer which will hopefully help with the plants long term.

The move took a lot of planning and several days/nights of work but it is now worth it, even though algae is creeping in. I use a Sera filter and a glass wide necked spout but may move back to a spray bar as this get the surface moving unlike my current option. I might be the only person left using a Carbo Plus carbon block to produce CO2 so with me it's a little more trial and error, are you dosing any ferts?

Post any questions, here or on my Journal either way I'll reply

I can't say if you should change completely or not, but, doing bits at a time doesn't sound an easy solution.


----------



## Manrock (30 Oct 2012)

Hi, I just did mine and faced the same questions as you are posing. So I took some photos and made a sort of journal.

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=24027#p246293

Hope it helps.

Steve


----------



## oddn0ise (30 Oct 2012)

There we go... nice set up Steve and plenty for others to see in the Journal.


----------



## oddn0ise (27 Jan 2013)

hudsonpd said:


> Thanks Oddn0ise, for your comment.
> 
> I haven't started yet. I was actually wondering whether I needed to now, as I thought I might be able to gradually overhaul it bit by bit...


 
Hi Paul, did you set about a new planted layout in the end?
My one is starting to take shape now after 3 months of bedding in.


oddn0ise_planted_tank_Day88 by oddnoise, on Flickr


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Jan 2013)

Wow really like this!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hudsonpd (10 Feb 2013)

Hi Oddn0ise,

Sorry it has taken me a while to reply - I've not been on the board for a while due to work. I kind of re-scaped using the same base layout - here is my journal for it

Re-scaping my 200l tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I haven't taken any pics for a while but I will soon.

Wow, you really did get some good growth with your tank - I am still struggling to get such growth! It went well and didn't get any problems with algae - although the pea gravel may be causing my never ending problems with growing 'Cuba'! I've just bought some more today so will have one last go!

Despite my high energy set up and now conquering algae, over 18 months still hasn't produced the healthy growth I want! I think I am edging to it, as my journal suugests - Clive's help and ideas are getting me to the conclusion I need less light. I have now set the light at 20% so I hope that does it, although I really need to solve the CO2 situation as I'm going through way too fast for my wallet! I think if I'd got a different solution to this, I would have succeeded faster and not spent so much on plants!

Anyway, any ideas, suggestion or idea for different planting, let me know, I would love to hear them!

Thanks
Paul


----------

